# Problema con tv Goldstar cp20a82 no enciende



## hernandezc (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenas tardes! los molesto a los compañeros del foro, ya que no tengo experiencia mucha en reparaciones de tv, pasa que tengo este televisor que de golpe y porrazo no enciende, queda con la luz de stand by al darle tensión, cuando se presiona el botón de power, hace como que enciende ( se apaga el stand by)  pero no da imagen.. antes costaba un poco prenderlo, pero de un dia para otro, se apago a la noche y a la mañana al querer encenderlo como todos los días presento esta falla..el stand by todo bien, pero cuando queremos encenderlo, hace como que prende pero no da imagen...

Es un Goldstar serie dorada según la matricula trasera, chasis cp20a82..

Supongo que deberia venir por el lado de los capacitores de la fuente de alimentacion, pero no tengo muchas ganas ni posibilidades de empezar a comprar componentes al azar (me quede sin trabajo hace un mes y estoy muy ajustado con el dinero.) encima, cuando viene la mala, aparecen las rachas en que se rompe todo! si esto me pasaba hace un mes atras, quizas no daba vueltas y lo mandaba a reparar..ya que le tengo "respeto" a la alta tensión y no es lo mío andar metiendo manos en estas cosas, me arreglo bastante bien con los circuitos de baja tension, no quiero "tocar de oìdo" en un tv por eso los molesto! a veces es mejor recurrir a la experiencia y no romper más por andar investigando...

Es más..como estaba tardando en encender, en algun momento hasta se me ocurrió comprar una placa universal para reciclar el tubo y el gabinete y dejarlo más "pistero"..hace dos años se le rompio el sintonizador y lo estaba usando con un conversor aprovechando las entradas de audio y video que funcionaban al pelo...


Un abrazo a todos! gracias!

Carlos..


----------



## CRISTIAN27 (Jul 2, 2009)

Carlos , primero tendrias que levantar la fuente en la parte de +B (100V aprox) que para que te des cuenta entra directamente al primario flyback y colocarle una lampara de 60w 220v y en ese momento medirle la tension . Si se aproxima significa que la fuente esta funcionando correctamente o de lo contrario empezá a revisar componente por componente en toda la fuente.
 En caso de tener esta tension de fuente anda directamente al transistor de horizontal mmontado sobre un discipador cerca del flyback podria estar defectuoso. Son unos de los primeros pasos para ver


----------



## hernandezc (Jul 2, 2009)

Gracias Cristian!  voy a probar a ver que pasa y cuento el resultado!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 3, 2009)

o simplemente llévala a un técnico calificado, si le tienes MIEDO a la electricidad de alta tensión


----------



## cesar-p (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola, tenes que cambiarle lso condensadores de la fuente  para que quede bien, pero como no podes gastar mucho segun vos cambiale solo un condensador que es de 22uF que va al pin 9 del integrado de la fuente que es el tda4601 (esta sobre el disipador y al lado esta el transformador, en el mismo disipador hay un transistors pero a eso no lo toques, antes de hacer eso descarga el filtro de la entrada con una lampara), si no es ese condensador que por lo general hace esa falla cambiale el sener que va al pin 9 tambien que es de 18v y con eso seguro queda funcioanndo, saludos y espero que puedas solucionarlo. avisame si lo reparas dale? suerte.


----------



## poelo (Oct 6, 2010)

espectacular!cambie el capacitor de 22micro y funciona.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

si no tienes como medir los filtros como vas a saber cuales estan malos a menos que veas cuales estan abultados o resecos. lo mejor que puedes hacer es consultar con alqiuen que tenga la experiencia necesaria  y las herramientas para eso.


----------

